

Why Mark Zuckerberg bought Instagram, WhatsApp and Oculus VR and why he’s right. - chiachun
https://medium.com/p/b3c97b87a183

======
amits89
Mark target is future not present, if we pay a close attention to his shopping
bag which contain Instagram, WhatsApp & Oculus VR these product make sense
only if you have internet or you are a game lover. WhatsApp is a add free
platform till now, but soon Facebook will play it's role. As Mark target is to
provide free internet to 5 billion people from internet . org. With this Mark
will control whole internet market.

